# What to put in the run? Sand, wood shavings, soil, etc?



## sheisaeval (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wondering what would be best for the run/outside part. Our coop does have a roof over the run but we want to fill the bottom with something because we have hardware cloth on the bottom, so we're not sure what to fill it up. Any recommendations/tips? Thanks!


----------



## creeperolie (Jul 9, 2012)

I fill mine with small less than 10mm gravel. Pea gravel can also be used. It gets VERY bad If there is a roof, but I just clean it with a pressure washer and bleach. I'm looking to change soon


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I chose the "something else" category. When I built my run we used something that the farmer's of my childhood called "Farmer's Concrete." Basically we did this. Measured the size of the run and then added 18-inches around the perimeter and then my husband took the garden tiller to the site to loosen the top 6-inches of soil. Then we added a bag or two of portland cement and two bags of "Quick" cement mix and that was mixed into the surface of the soil and raked smooth. THEN, I sat on a chair and hit it hard and heavy with the hose, soaking it to muck and mud. Then we covered it with a tarp so the animals wouldn't get into it. And two days later we built the run overtop of this. When it was done it felt like very compacted soil. The kind that you DON'T want for your garden.

Then I could toss grass clippings, scratch, hay and straw into the run and when they scratched, they didn't dig holes everywhere, and with the 18-inch overage on the perimeter, predators couldn't dig under the run walls.

Here is an OLD photo of some of the flock inside the old run, as you can see the floor looks solid with loose dirt on the surface, but no chicken holes, even after 5 years. When rain would come inside of it, it would get wet, but not soggy and some straw helped keep their feet dry.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

My RUN area is just dirt. I sometimes throw some sand out there when I have some _leftover _from other projects.
My chickens like to dig in the dirt and take "dust-baths" in it. It doesn't mess anything up....they have a large area to RUN in.
( There once was grass growing in there. But the chickens ended the grass *! *)


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I just use straw, lots of straw. During the summer there won't be so much, just enough to keep it from being muddy.


----------

